# Looking for new 5000 or 6000 grit stone



## Grunt173 (Jan 5, 2018)

Right now I have a Shapton Pro 5000 grit stone that I absolutely have no love for. I like to feel something when I use a stone and this thing is just so muted to me,it's no fun at all.I'd like to keep the next stone splash and go because it will be with the others in a different building.I have considered these two: a Guesshin 5000 Splash and Go and the Arashiyama 6000 grit stone. Can anybody offer input on these two choices for better or for worse ?


----------



## K813zra (Jan 5, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Right now I have a Shapton Pro 5000 grit stone that I absolutely have no love for. I like to feel something when I use a stone and this thing is just so muted to me,it's no fun at all.I'd like to keep the next stone splash and go because it will be with the others in a different building.I have considered these two: a Guesshin 5000 Splash and Go and the Arashiyama 6000 grit stone. Can anybody offer input on these two choices for better or for worse ?



Both have better, as in more enjoyable, feedback than the SP5k. However, if you want the anti-shapton it is the Rika 5k. They are about as different as two stones can be. That does not fit your splash and go request though. I like the feedback of my Imanishi Tamago 4k a lot too but it is not 100% splash and go. More like a quick soak and spray.


----------



## YG420 (Jan 5, 2018)

IVe used the gesshin 6000 splash and go at Jons and its fast and polishes really nice. Its my next finishing stone purchase when it comes back in stock


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 5, 2018)

chosera 5k for the win


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 6, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> chosera 5k for the win



I really don't think I would like the Cho 5k.I have done a fare amount of research on it and from that,I gather there are more negative then positive opinions of it. Of course,that is true with just about any stone.


----------



## Ruso (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't have Gesshin SnG, but everything I tried from Jon was up there. I don't have any reason to think that SnG series is any different.


----------



## gringoze (Jan 7, 2018)

IS the Gesshin 5k much different than the 6k. I see that is available. I'm looking for the same thing. Was leaning towards the Rika to get a different understanding of different stones (since my 1k will be the Shapton Pro)


----------



## chinacats (Jan 7, 2018)

I've owned both and my personal choice was the 5k....that said my impression is that most prefer the 6k. I'd talk to Jon and just get his thoughts. Really couldn't go wrong with either.


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2018)

The Suehiro works well for me when paired with the Bestor 1200. The Bestor does the work and the Rika is like a creamy spa after. I did not find it particularly effective when paired with other mid grit stones - albeit never tried it with a Sharpton. I like the G6K pretty well. Not tried the G5K.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 8, 2018)

daveb said:


> The Suehiro works well for me when paired with the Bestor 1200. The Bestor does the work and the Rika is like a creamy spa after. I did not find it particularly effective when paired with other mid grit stones - albeit never tried it with a Sharpton. I like the G6K pretty well. Not tried the G5K.



Yep,I do like the Rika 5 a lot. I want to try something different in splash and go.I was going to try,maybe,the Gesshin 5k but it is out of stock.I don't know if I want to go as high as a 6k because if I go high,I usually just jump to a 8k SW for a quick brush up.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 8, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Yep,I do like the Rika 5 a lot. I want to try something different in splash and go.I was going to try,maybe,the Gesshin 5k but it is out of stock.I don't know if I want to go as high as a 6k because if I go high,I usually just jump to a 8k SW for a quick brush up.



Chosera 3k, maybe? Finishes higher than the grit suggests, which is opposite of the Rika, imo. 

You mention the Arashiyama but it finishes a lot finer than you might think for a 6k. Great stone though. 

Just buy all of the stones...I am getting there.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 8, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Chosera 3k, maybe? Finishes higher than the grit suggests, which is opposite of the Rika, imo.
> 
> You mention the Arashiyama but it finishes a lot finer than you might think for a 6k. Great stone though.
> 
> Just buy all of the stones...I am getting there.



lol " Just buy all of the stones...I am getting there." Very funny,lol. It has become so attempting.


----------



## Tler (Feb 9, 2018)

My Arashiyama 6k, which I'm thinking of selling, doesn't have the best feedback to me personally. It might be because I have really only used it with a 66-67 HRC ZDP189 gyuto.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 9, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I really don't think I would like the Cho 5k.I have done a fare amount of research on it and from that,I gather there are more negative then positive opinions of it. Of course,that is true with just about any stone.



I own a Chosera 5k. It's very different from the other Choseras, a bit soft, no tactile feedback at all, expensive. I wouldn't buy it again. I never use it anymore, have a Chosera 3k instead and sometimes use a Naniwa Snow-white Junpaku 8k for the very last deburring or for touching up. But the 3k finishes at some 4k, no real need of going any further with double-bevelled blades.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 9, 2018)

I like the Naniwa Superstone in 5k over the Chosera. Either clog super duper fast, though. I often use the Shapton glass 4k in this range personally. It just gives me a quick and practical useable edge. I've had an Arashiyama for years. Usually break it out when I sharpen my Sujihikis. Otherwise it sits.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 9, 2018)

Maybe look into Jons synth nat. Its not a 5k per se yet the edge is more refined than 4k and not as refined as a 6k. Its splash go, but can also be permasoaked. Price is $110 but its 40mm tall instead of the standard 25mm tall for most stones. Really enjoy mine. Rika is a great bargain but isnt splash and go. Gesh 6k is sold out. JNS 6k would be a good choice as well. I dont have any experience with naniwa/chosera finishers.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 9, 2018)

I have to give one of those a try too.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 9, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I have to give one of those a try too.



I have like half a dozen finishers right now, and Id be down to do a pass around if there was ever enough interest( I can get by just fine without a couple of these stones). Only like 1 or 2 people responded to my gesh 4k pass around thread.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 9, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I have to give one of those a try too.



Yes you do.Quit buying chickens. :justkidding:...... I am liking my Gesshin Syn Nat,although I haven't been able to use it much since all my knives "weel cut". I like that it is splash and go.My Rika,although a very good stone requires a good soak and sometimes I just get in a hurry mode. Those two stones are my finishers so I very seldom ever pull out the Snow White.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 9, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Yes you do.Quit buying chickens. :justkidding:...... I am liking my Gesshin Syn Nat,although I haven't been able to use it much since all my knives "weel cut". I like that it is splash and go.My Rika,although a very good stone requires a good soak and sometimes I just get in a hurry mode. Those two stones are my finishers so I very seldom ever pull out the Snow White.



I am actually going to breed rather than buy this time around. Well, not my meat birds as they are a hybrid and that is too much work for me, lol. 

I didn't realize you ended up with the S/N, you should do a review.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 9, 2018)

@grunt...didnt realize you already owned the synth nat. Maybe theres something splash and go from toolsfromjapan you might like?


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 9, 2018)

labor of love said:


> @grunt...didnt realize you already owned the synth nat. Maybe theres something splash and go from toolsfromjapan you might like?



Yep,I broke down,after pondering,and bought one after you and Matus telling me all the good things about it when we were discussing another topic a while back.I am glad you suggested it to me.I never did get the Gesshin 4000,as much as I wanted to try one but maybe no need now.I am jumping from the Gesshin 2k and going right to the Syn Nat. So far,it has been working out.I really like the feel of the syn nat.


----------



## Grunt173 (Feb 9, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I am actually going to breed rather than buy this time around. Well, not my meat birds as they are a hybrid and that is too much work for me, lol.
> 
> I didn't realize you ended up with the S/N, you should do a review.



Maybe I will give a review of it but Labor would probably be better at that then I would because I really do need to spend more time at the helm with it first.All I can say now is I like the edge that it leaves and how it speaks to me in getting there.


----------



## barramonday (Feb 27, 2018)

I can recommend the " Sigma power jingo-renge 6000 " from TFJ , I've been using it for years straight off a bester 1200 with good results.


----------

